# Ss Iscg



## iNSANE! (2. Juni 2008)

Hallo,

das alte Lied: Welchen ISCG Standard hat hat das SS?

Meine Diabolus KeFue passt nur weil ich so nen ISCG Adapter zwischen Lager und Rahmen geklemmt habe.

Mein Kumpel meinte aber dass seine ISCG 05 KeFue auch nicht passt?

Ich denke aber mal, wenn ich korrekt schlussfolgere, dass es doch ISCG 05 sein muss, da die Diabolus nicht passt - vermutlich hat mein Kumpel da was verdusselt.

Aber eine Bestaetigung welchen LG1 guide ich brauche waere trotzdem super von euch!


----------



## Christiaan (2. Juni 2008)

SS hat ISCG OLD

Nur das M6 hat ISCG 05


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iNSANE! (2. Juni 2008)

Seltsam - das hiesse ja dass meine KeFueh doch schon ISCG 05 ist.
In einem anderen Fred habe ich mit der Suche gefunden dass das SOCOM 08 auch ISCG 05 hat.
Ohje...ich glaube ich geh einfach in einen Laden der beide guides hat, und teste was passt.


----------



## fx:flow (2. Juni 2008)

weils alles amateure sind. ("anderer thread, socom 08 = iscg 05")

christiaan liegt richtig, und mein als 08er anzusehendes socom (3 tabs am unterrohr usw) hat, genauso wie die, die jetzt bspw gerade geschweisst werden, ISCG old.


----------



## iNSANE! (2. Juni 2008)

Ein Mann ein Wort - Super! Danke!


----------



## P3 Killa (2. Juni 2008)

Hi, also ich habe auch meine e13 Lg1 in ISCG old allerdings musste ich sie trotzdem mit nem Adapter montieren da sie zwar dran passt vom Lochkreis und allem aber dann so schief stehen würde das die Kette an der oberen Führung schleifen würde...
Irgendwie seltsam....

Ride On 

Tobi


----------



## iRider (2. Juni 2008)

P3 Killa schrieb:


> Hi, also ich habe auch meine e13 Lg1 in ISCG old allerdings musste ich sie trotzdem mit nem Adapter montieren da sie zwar dran passt vom Lochkreis und allem aber dann so schief stehen würde das die Kette an der oberen Führung schleifen würde...
> Irgendwie seltsam....
> 
> Ride On
> ...



e13 bietet eine "WIDE-40" Option des Alu-Bumerangs an den sie für das Socom emfehlen. K.A. ob das auch für das Slopestyle gilt, ist aber anzunehmen.


----------



## iNSANE! (3. Juni 2008)

Was fuer ein Krampf!
Bezieht sich das "WIDE 40" irgendwie auch auf die Zaehnezahl? Ich fahr nur 32T 
Am Ende muss man's wohl einfach probieren.


----------



## iRider (3. Juni 2008)

iNSANE! schrieb:


> Was fuer ein Krampf!
> Bezieht sich das "WIDE 40" irgendwie auch auf die Zaehnezahl? Ich fahr nur 32T
> Am Ende muss man's wohl einfach probieren.



Habe wegen SRS für 40 Zähne und der LG-1 angefragt. Nehme also an dass die "40" für die Zähnezahl steht. 
Übrigends: LG-1 ist kompatibel mit 34-40 Zähnen. Für 32 brauchst Du ne andere Führung.


----------



## Snigga_nr1 (6. November 2008)

fx:flow schrieb:


> weils alles amateure sind. ("anderer thread, socom 08 = iscg 05")
> 
> christiaan liegt richtig, und mein als 08er anzusehendes socom (3 tabs am unterrohr usw) hat, genauso wie die, die jetzt bspw gerade geschweisst werden, ISCG old.



woe meinst du das mit "3 Tabs" am Unterrohr?


----------



## haha (6. November 2008)

zugbefestigungen, zuganschläge, die teile an denen man seinen bowdenzüge festmachen kann, oder was es sonst noch für schimpfwörter dafür gibt.
bei intense hat alles iscg old außer das m6. man bekommt aber auch vom vertrieb mal ne falsch auskunft bezüglich iscg, so ists mir ergangen.
ich habe an keinem rad, das ich bisher hatte, eine kettenführung einfach plug and play montieren können, man muss eigentlich immer irgendwie basteln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Christiaan (6. November 2008)

Das Socom und das SS werden jetzt auch mit ISCG05 kommen, da die tabs immer abrissen. Aber mann muss dann ganz sicher sein das es wirklich ein 2009 Rahmen ist, und nicht ein old stock 2008


----------

